# كورسات تخص الهندسة الميكانيكية(power)



## rasmi (5 مارس 2008)

عايز أعرف أية الكوسات الي ممكن أخدها تساعدني مستقبلياًًُ مع العلم أني ساكن في أسوان وباقي لي سنة على التخرج
واكم كل الشكر

:85:


----------



## محمود حمزاوي (29 مارس 2008)

air condition,firfighting,pump and turibne,internal combustion )dol kolhom matloben felso2


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مارس 2008)

افضل الدورات الى ممكن تلاقيهافى اسوان وهتفيدك فعلا 
1-الاوتوكاد (مهم جدا فى شغل كتير جدا وبالاخص شغل التكييف المركزى لان شغل التكييف كلة رسم piping )
2-solidworks وبرنامج الاوتوكاد بيغنى عنة ومشهور جدا ولكن احيا بيستخدم لانة ممتاز جدا فى الرسم الميكانيكى ممكن تلاقى استخداماتة فى ورش المصانع الكيرة زى الاسمنت وخلافة
3-دورافى ال welding وهى مشهورة جدا وغالية جدا الدورة تقريبا ب3000جنية ويمكن توصل الى 4000 جنية دة غير طبعا ان فى دورات بتوصل ال 20 الف ولكن يفيك ان انت تقرى فى مجال الquality control وتبحث عن اختبارات اللحام )non dustuctive test)او NDT لانها ممكن تخليك تعرف تتكلم كويس خصوصا لو انت بتعمل مقابلة فى شركة steel

ثم اعلم فى النهاية ان العمل رزق ولا حيلة لك فية وتوكل على الله ولا تتوكل على اى احد غيرة
وانصحك ان انت تشتغل فى 
1-مجال التكييف المركزى والتبريد 
2-محطات المياة والصرف الصحى 
3-مجال اطفاء لحريق والانذار الالى 
4- شركات الاستيل

* انصحك ان انت ماتشتغلش ف مصانع تعبانة( البلاستيك والزجاج والرخام وخلافة ........)لان عمرك ما هتاخد فيها خبرة الا لخدمة المصنع نفسة .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## ahmed morshidy (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أضيف الى هذه الكورسات كورس عن ال Plc وهو مفيد جدا لمهندسين ميكانيكا باور

ولدى تععليق على كلام الاخ محمد الغزالى بخصوص كورس ال Ndt أرى انه غير هام بالمرة لمجال ميكانيكا باور لانه مجال أخر يتحدث الجودة وهو شغل قسم انتاج أو من يحمل شهادة الكورس وليس له علاقة بقسم باور نهائيا.


----------



## eng_hazem123 (30 مارس 2008)

ahmed morshidy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أضيف الى هذه الكورسات كورس عن ال Plc وهو مفيد جدا لمهندسين ميكانيكا باور
> 
> ولدى تعليق على كلام الاخ محمد الغزالى بخصوص كورس ال Ndt أرى انه غير هام بالمرة لمجال ميكانيكا باور لانه مجال أخر يتحدث الجودة وهو شغل قسم انتاج أو من يحمل شهادة الكورس وليس له علاقة بقسم باور نهائيا.



*جزا الله الجميع الف خير

ولكني مع الأخ محمد الغزالي بالنسبة لكورسات الـ NDT في أهميتها بالنسبة لمهندس الميكانيكا
لأن معظم شغل مهندسين ميكانيكا في المصانع والشركات الكبيرة يكون ملئ باللحامات وهي ايضا تكون مناطق التسريب فلذلك اعتقد ان كورسات التفتيش على اللحام جيدة جدا بالنسة لمهندس ميكانيكا بور أو انتاج*


----------



## محمدغزالى (31 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بالنسبة الى دورة plc او microcontroller انا اخذت دورة فيهم وكان نفسى اخد دورة فى scada system ومجال الكنترول جميل جدا بس لا سف مش اختصاصنا لان انا وجدت فى مجال العمل دة بيشمل شغل مهندس الكهرباء حتى ولو كان دوائر تحكم بسيطة لايتم الاعتماد على المهندس الميكانيكا حتى فى ابسط من هذة الامور مثل التوصيلات الكهربية من مواتير الى لوحة كهربية لا يتم الاعتماد على المهندس الميكانيكا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا.


----------



## rasmi (1 أبريل 2008)

_شكرا للردود بس عايز أعرف ردك في الدورات دي مين أحسن

_
lab view

open channel

pipeline

hydrulic system


----------



## سما أحمد (2 أبريل 2008)

انا طالب فى قسم باور ونفسي اخد دورة محركات عملى بس تكون حلوة حتى لو غاليه
لانى حابب المادة دى
ياريت تدلونى على مكان كويس اتدرب فيه
بس يكون قريب من مدينة السلام (الحرفيين)


----------



## مهندس غرام ولحام (5 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
احب ان اقول انا اتفق مع الاخوة انو كورس Ndt من اهم تالكورسات التي يمكن ان ياخذها المهندس الميكانيكي لانها تغير كثر من الناحية العملية وخصوصا في مجال البرترول والمعدات الثقيله ولا شك ان الكورس مهم والان اصبح شغل الجوده من اهم الاعمال تقدما واهمية في مجال الشركات او الموسسات او المصانع.......


----------



## rasmi (28 يونيو 2008)




----------



## rasmi (28 يونيو 2008)

*شكرا للردود بس عايز أعرف ردك في الدورات دي مين أحسن




open channel

pipeline

hydrulic system lab view*


----------



## مريسي (2 يوليو 2008)

rasmi قال:


> *شكرا للردود بس عايز أعرف ردك في الدورات دي مين أحسن
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rasmi (12 يوليو 2008)

ألف شكر لك يا أخي


----------



## محمدحسكل (13 يوليو 2008)

شكراا للنصائح الجميلة


----------



## سلاحف (13 يوليو 2008)




----------



## خالد عبد خلف (13 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس ميكانيك خريج جامعة بغداد محتاج دروس لكي اسطيع العمل على برنامج الاوتوكاد


----------



## معن خريسات (14 يوليو 2008)

وين المواضيع مش شيف اشي


----------



## على اللول (16 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

سؤال لمن حصل على دورات ال Ndt كم تكلفه كل مسنوى او نوع من كورس الاختبارات غير الاتلافيه


----------



## مصطفي شاهينكو (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد اريد ان اعرف فين اخد الدورة welding and ndt 
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## نوزادجتوعبدالله (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله عليكم..فعلآ ما خاب من إستشار..بارك الله فيكم....!!


----------



## محمود هوانه (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا بس فين ناخد كورس ان دى تى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد بن القاسم (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنصحك بدورات عن محطات تحلية المياه فهو موضوع مطلوب جدا هذه الأيام

وربنا الموفق


----------



## lamia_7egazy (17 يونيو 2011)

ياريت يا بشمهندسين لو حد عنده تفاصيل عن معهد اعداد الكوادر اللي في حدايق القبه وياريت لو في ارقام تليفونات


----------

